# Ever typed a long post and lost it?



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Way back, when I was a regular here on FF loads of people seemed to have problems with long posts that they had typed and lost after a network problem or some other error. I even thought about writing a Firefox addon to save form data, so it could be recovered, but I didn't have time to learn what was needed. I have now discovered that someone else had the same idea, but they actually wrote the addon. It's called the Lazarus addon and it's marvellous.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6984

If you like it make a donation. I have.

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6984/developers

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hiya

I have to say as I am not technically minded - if I do a long post I tend to copy it before I hit the post button.  That way if for some reason the PC crashes and the post disappears, it is still on the clipboad and I just paste and then re-post which seems to work most of the time.

I am sure your way is much easier though  

T


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

If you remember to do that, it's great. Lazarus is definitely easier. It is also useful when you often enter the same or similar values into the same form and it allows you to select data from previous entries. 

I think it's great , but you got that already.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

I had to eat my words last night hun - did a huge post, copied it, PC crashed and when I went to paste it, the bloomin thing wouldn't work   Serves me right"""

Luv
Tracy
x


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

Render unto Murphy that which is Murphy's.


----------



## dhneil (Mar 28, 2005)

MissTC said:


> I have to say as I am not technically minded


Just reading that back, why do you think you need to be technically minded to use this?

1. Install Firefox, if you don't have it already.
2. Click on the "add to Firefox" link on the Lazarus page.
3. When you need to recall some form data, right click in the input box and select "recover text" or "recover form".

Nothing too complicated. Once you've used it a few times it'll be second nature.


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

dhneil said:


> Render unto Murphy that which is Murphy's.


 yep it's the law of sod alright! 

Thanks for the info hun
T
x


----------

